# 2 month old lamb going blind?!?



## EmToAb48 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have had a terrible time with one of my Ram bottle lambs for the last 2 months... he was a triplet (hence bottle baby) he is half the size he should be still looks like a 3 week old lamb. He won't put weight on at all. He had started out after 3 weeks of having him with a terrible coughing, not wanting to eat so I got two shots from the vet to give to him can't remember what its called its stronger then Pencillin and that cleared up the coughing he still seems to get weaker when the weather is cold, or muggy he seems to not want to eat like it hurts his throat. 

Anyways, put all of my lambs in the barn last night like every night. And this morning came out let them out fed them etc.. and my Weather lamb just started walking into the field like he couldn't find us ( the rest of the bottle babies ran right to the creep feeder, hay feeder etc) After calling and calling he came... he didn't drink much, and unlike the rest that go straight for the hay feeder after their milk and to grass, and feed he just walked around it like he couldn't find it.

I have never seen him do this? Maybe hes not blind or is partially going blind? I have another shot of the stuff I gave him before and I ordered my dewormer online so should be here this week.. UGH its so frustrating I swear this little guy just isn't going to make it no matter how much babying I do for him... 

Any suggestions would be great?!

I feel terrible for him he sure is a fighter!


----------



## bonbean01 (Jul 28, 2013)

I have no suggestions and hope someone who does responds to your post...hope the little guy makes it 

I googled the symptoms of your little guy and there are sooooooooooo many things that have these symptoms...so, I have no clue.


----------



## EmToAb48 (Jul 28, 2013)

I am taking him in tomorrow to figure this out! Crossing fingers he makes it through the night!


----------



## SheepGirl (Jul 29, 2013)

I don't think he's going blind. And if he is, that isn't his biggest issue.

1) What is his temp?

2) If he is half the size of your other lambs, he is severely stunted. What have you been feeding him? Is he eating hay/grain/pasture by himself readily? If so, wean him off the bottle.

3) Has he or his dam been vaccinated for CD/T?


----------

